# Nielsen - String Quartet 1 op.13 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Carl Nielsen composed his String Quartet 1 op.14 during 1887-1888 but it was not initially published meaning that it didn't get its first public performance until 10 years later, after Nielsen had revised it. Finally it was published at the turn of the century. 
The 1st movement, Allegro energico, is the longest one and begins strongly with its engrossing accompaniment to an interesting melody, more reminiscent of Cherubini than the Germanic masters. This is followed by a similarly engaging second theme. I've always found the 2nd movement, Andante amoroso, a little bit schmaltzy with its chorale opening giving way to an overtly romantic melody. However things really rev up in the 3rd movement, a riveting, boisterous and ballsy Scherzo. This Allegro molto, is rhythmically very strong and volatile with a gentle trio section accompanied by droning bass. The finale, Allegro Inquieto, begins restlessly with a powerful first violin and some pizzicati from the other instruments. This clever and intriguing movement with its complex rhythms and ornamented instructions is a winner and, along with the scherzo preceeding it, really sort out the wheat from the chaff in recordings of this quartet. Finally this fine piece finishes with a flourish in an excellent coda. 
As usual it's a rarely recorded piece and whilst not my favourite Nielsen quartet (the 3rd is far superior) it's still a fine one, regardless of my feelings towards that Andante. The key to getting this one right is playing those excellent last two movements with the requisite strength and tension.






The Koppel Quartet's 1954 mono recording isn't as bad as I thought it would be coming from a smaller label but it's really only interesting as a historic document rather than competition due to its constricted, wiry sound. All of the remaining recordings are at least recommendable. 

2nd class

Copenhagen 1967
Carl Nielsen SQ
Kubin

*1st Class & Priority Baggage

Oslo* - I much preferred the Oslo forces in their traversal of the 3rd quartet where they seem to respond better. This is certainly well-played but not with enough bite for me.
*Zapolski* - although admiring Chandos' fine engineering I found that the Zapolski play with a little too much vibrato for my liking even if they are infinitely more successful here than in their very disappointing 3rd quartet performance. 

*VIP Fast Track

Kontra* - more urgent than the Oslo and Zapolski performances only the reverberant BIS recording let's this fine account down a little or it would be on par with the Vertavo below as the Kontra really do play with fine intonation and keen articulation. Released as a complete cycle of the Nielsen quartets this is part of a very nice set. 
*Vertavo* - Simax give the Vertavo a fine soundstage for their forthright and brisk performance. They play with more than enough requisite punch in the 3rd and 4th movements but perhaps their unrelenting approach in the scherzo robs the music of a little space. However this is a minor quibble and this is a fine alternative to my top choice and a slight preference over the Kontra. 

*Private jet

Danish* - when picking a top choice for this quartet this one most definitely fits the bill. It's a powerful, brilliantly played and recorded account from the (Young) Danish Quartet who managed to utterly captivate me in those all important final two movements, even more than the very impressive Vertavo. Lines are clear, dynamics are punchy keenly observed and inner detail is vivid. This really is the Nielsen set you should own. Stellar.


----------

